

Cost of Living in Buenos Aires, Argentina - Ixiaus
http://info.openanswers.org/cost_of_living_in_buenos_aires_argentina

======
noonespecial
_Last updated November 2007._

Relevant?

~~~
SlowOnTheUptake
It looks like inflation was around 8 - 10% during '07 through '08 per
[http://www.latin-
focus.com/latinfocus/countries/argentina/ar...](http://www.latin-
focus.com/latinfocus/countries/argentina/argcpi.htm).

BTW, what is a "gringo apartment" and how does it differ from an apartment
that a local would live in?

